# San Diego Walk for K9 Cancer



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Count Ticket and me in. I will drive 3 hours south for this cause.

Awesome picture of Jordan with her friend, Tripod.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She and TriPod met and fell in love at the Goldens in the Park we were all at !!:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping this up as it is next weekend. We have quite a crew frm GRF signed up as well as both out Super Heroes being GRF dogs. We will have a meet up after the walk. Hope to see lots of you there !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of the Superheros against Cancer. 

Best of luck, hope you have a great turnout and raise lots of money for this great cause.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

So, what are the details? What time, what's the route, how far, etc.? I don't think Gibbs can come because he's in a show in Del Mar that day, but Theresa and I could probably make it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> So, what are the details? What time, what's the route, how far, etc.? I don't think Gibbs can come because he's in a show in Del Mar that day, but Theresa and I could probably make it.



Walk starts @ 10 am. Check in around 9 am. The course should be one mile long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We are actually staying in Del Mar on Friday and Sat.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I am planning to go and will likely have the baby and one dog with me . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Walk starts @ 10 am. Check in around 9 am. The course should be one mile long.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, shoot. Goldens start at 8am in Del Mar, and will probably go until 10:00. Looks like we won't make it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, shoot. Goldens start at 8am in Del Mar, and will probably go until 10:00. Looks like we won't make it.


Unless I check you in and you come right after the show is over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Unless I check you in and you come right after the show is over.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Michelle, we wouldn't have a dog. Gibbs and Ziva are staying with Bruce and Tara Schultz, and we can't bring the other two to the show. We'd probably need to borrow a dog.  Any of yours available?


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is this for Goldens only? Our golden is just being born this week (ROFL) but we have a little 5lb fury called Ginger who could do the walk easily. Next year count us in with the Golden too!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

kath00 said:


> Is this for Goldens only? Our golden is just being born this week (ROFL) but we have a little 5lb fury called Ginger who could do the walk easily. Next year count us in with the Golden too!



Any and all are welcome.  with or without any furry friends. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> We need more team members !! Will try and have a get together after the walk. Please message me for more info. This study by the Morris Foundation could be the most important thing to happen in the history of dogs !!


I tried and used the link in your flyer to give money, but it does not work. Instead I'm going to use Morris' normal donation page etc.

Also, I'm going to try and make this walk, but it's a good drive and I hope my pups behave the whole trip haha


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> Michelle, we wouldn't have a dog. Gibbs and Ziva are staying with Bruce and Tara Schultz, and we can't bring the other two to the show. We'd probably need to borrow a dog.  Any of yours available?


I will have the baby and a dog, not sure which one but most likely it will be smooch. You can walk her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Meanwhile...back at "Super Hero Headquarters ", J and T continue to train, while the wardrobe mistress puts finishing touches on the "Memory Capes"


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot wait to see you all!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Hero Mobile Ready


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ready to Go ...*

All packed, we leave in the morning. Our "Memory Capes" turned out so good. Tomorrow night, we will light a candle and write all of the names we've collected onto the capes. A bitter/sweet time I am sure. We are only $185.00 away from our $2,000 goal. I am hoping we can make it. Really looking forward to meeting with all the Morris people and planning a walk of our own next year.:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

And we're off !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a safe drive and don't forget to take lots of pictures!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Drive safe! Stop often! See you tomorrow! Do we want to meet someone before the walk? Exchange numbers or anything?


----------

